# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Kush nga ju di të urojë më mirë?

## Anetar_kastarof

Mbrema bashkatdhetar te dashur!!

Shpresoj te jeni mir te gjith. 

Qe t'mos ju marr shum koh po filloj menjeher. -E dashura ime do mbaroj shkollen e mesme dhe do feston mbremjen e matures. Un kerkoj ndihm nga ju per kte rast, sesi, ne menyren me te mir, me shkrim, duhet uruar asaj maturen. Shkruani disa rreshta sikur ju u uroni te dashureve/dashurave tuaj/a. S'di se sa me kuptuat, vecse do t'ju isha shum mirenjohes. Ajo studion ne Shqiperi, ndaj duhet te tingelloj mir dhe shqip!!

Secil-i/a le ta shkruaj ne menyren e vet, me pas un do zgjedh vet at qe do tingelloj ma bukur nga te gjitha...... Ju faleminderit shum!! 

PS. Jo, s'po tallem me ju, ngase jetoj ne Suedi dhe s'e njoh aq shum gjuhen shqipe, ndonese dua dhe po studioj vetiu me ndihm te fjalorit shqip-shqip.

Ju lus per pergjigje te shpejt!!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## eldonel

Pasi eshte nate ju uroj naten e mire , i pelqeu kujt urimi po nese doni edhe nje keng ja bashkangjes "me mire kurr  mos te ishim taku "

----------


## arjeta3

E dashur X, te uroj maturen. Kalofsh bukur. 
Fustanin ta kam nisur me DHL jam i bindur qe do te pelqeje pasi e di qe Versace eshte firma jote e preferuar, nuk kam harruar dhe sandalet Swaroski. Ne pako ke dhe bileten nje drejtim, destinacioni Suedi, mezi pres te te shikoj, me ka marre malli shum.

Antar katastrofe do te jete mese e kenaqur,besome.
Sa per shqipen e shkruan shume bukur rri rehat.
te pershendes

----------


## drague

> Mbrema bashkatdhetar te dashur!!
> 
> Shpresoj te jeni mir te gjith. 
> 
> Qe t'mos ju marr shum koh po filloj menjeher. -E dashura ime do mbaroj shkollen e mesme dhe do feston mbremjen e matures. Un kerkoj ndihm nga ju per kte rast, sesi, ne menyren me te mir, me shkrim, duhet uruar asaj maturen. Shkruani disa rreshta sikur ju u uroni te dashureve/dashurave tuaj/a. S'di se sa me kuptuat, vecse do t'ju isha shum mirenjohes. Ajo studion ne Shqiperi, ndaj duhet te tingelloj mir dhe shqip!!
> 
> Secil-i/a le ta shkruaj ne menyren e vet, me pas un do zgjedh vet at qe do tingelloj ma bukur nga te gjitha...... Ju faleminderit shum!! 
> 
> PS. Jo, s'po tallem me ju, ngase jetoj ne Suedi dhe s'e njoh aq shum gjuhen shqipe, ndonese dua dhe po studioj vetiu me ndihm te fjalorit shqip-shqip.
> ...


çuno ma mir drejtohu grupit te femrave.psh.perla,diana,selina etj :uahaha:

----------


## YPSILONI

Mer nje dhome ne hotel per nje nate dhe beja surprize,bliji nje pal brecka nga ato sexy dhe thoji ti provoj ne sy tende dhe ti ta vleresosh si i rrin dhe si i duken,kur ti veshi thoji,ohhh baby ti dukesh si nje flutur me kete brecka,kam qef te shikoj si do dukesh pa brecka fare,dhe kur ti heqi bej sikur te bie te fiket qe te hidhet ajo dhe te japi CPR ose ne shqip ndihmen e pare,sa te fusi gojen e vete ne gojen tende per frymemarje ti futi nje te puthme dhe mos ja ndo buzet,falenderoje qe te kthehu ne jete dhe kaqe,ne fund tregoji giftcarten qe i ke ber me nja $500 tek dyqani i saje i preferuar,kete mendim kisha un,ja kalofsh sa me mire  :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DI_ANA

> Qe t'mos ju marr shum koh po filloj menjeher. -E dashura ime do mbaroj shkollen e mesme dhe do feston mbremjen e matures. Un kerkoj ndihm nga ju per kte rast, sesi, ne menyren me te mir, me shkrim, duhet uruar asaj maturen. Shkruani disa rreshta sikur ju u uroni te dashureve/dashurave tuaj/a. S'di se sa me kuptuat, vecse do t'ju isha shum mirenjohes. Ajo studion ne Shqiperi, ndaj duhet te tingelloj mir dhe shqip!!


Bobo....kjo qenka detyre e veshtire shume per tu bere... :rrotullo syte: 
Ta paska mbledh aq shume e dashura ty saqe dashke ti beke edhe fjalim per mbremjen e matures.. :buzeqeshje:  (shaka)
Tani ne kete ore e kam pak trurin si bosh po neser po te them ca fjale dhe mos harro ti blesh dhe nje tufe lule dhe ta ftosh ne restorant..

Respekte

----------


## AnGeL_DeViL

*Ehhhhhh mer bir e kemi kaluar kohen e mbremjes se matures ne aman mos na bej te kujtojme edhe njehere kohen e rinise :P*

----------


## ThE_DaRk_NiGhT

> *Ehhhhhh mer bir e kemi kaluar kohen e mbremjes se matures ne aman mos na bej te kujtojme edhe njehere kohen e rinise :P*


*
Po re po te gjithe femijet e tu jane.Lum si e gjithe Shqiperia qe ka nje babe si puna jote*

----------


## alda09

Te shkruaj jo 1 por 10 rreshta por eshte e kote se gjerat e kopjuara mbeten te tjetrit pamvaresisht se kush i interpreton,te njeh mire e dashura besoj dhe i kupton shprehjet e tua nga te dikujt tjeter.personalisht nuk me duket ide e mire.shkruaj thjesht e bukur vetem te jene origjinale.

----------


## SaS

> Mbrema bashkatdhetar te dashur!!
> 
> Shpresoj te jeni mir te gjith. 
> 
> Qe t'mos ju marr shum koh po filloj menjeher. -E dashura ime do mbaroj shkollen e mesme dhe do feston mbremjen e matures. Un kerkoj ndihm nga ju per kte rast, sesi, ne menyren me te mir, me shkrim, duhet uruar asaj maturen. Shkruani disa rreshta sikur ju u uroni te dashureve/dashurave tuaj/a. S'di se sa me kuptuat, vecse do t'ju isha shum mirenjohes. Ajo studion ne Shqiperi, ndaj duhet te tingelloj mir dhe shqip!!
> 
> Secil-i/a le ta shkruaj ne menyren e vet, me pas un do zgjedh vet at qe do tingelloj ma bukur nga te gjitha...... Ju faleminderit shum!! 
> 
> PS. Jo, s'po tallem me ju, ngase jetoj ne Suedi dhe s'e njoh aq shum gjuhen shqipe, ndonese dua dhe po studioj vetiu me ndihm te fjalorit shqip-shqip.
> ...



vete nga fjala urim si me nje fjale si me 100 rreshta urimi urim ngelet !!! shkruaje me mire vete se do dukesh me origjinal edhe me i vleresuar ne syte e te dashures tende !!! kjo eshte keshilla me e mire qe mund te jepja !!! urimi eshte urim dhe gjithmone duket mire !!! si ne gjuhe te keqe te shkruaj si ne gjuhe te mire mjafton qe ato fjale te ndihen kur thuhen ose kur shkruhen !!! hajde me te mira edhe suksese si ty edhe te dashures tende !!! edhe me nje bashkim sa me pare !!!

----------


## Anetar_kastarof

Te nderuar e te nderuara!!

Ju faleminderit per keshillat dhe propozimet tuaja, por mua me duhen vetem dy tri rreshta ne fillim te urimit, ngase, njashtu pajtohem edhe me ju, me mir do ishte qe ta shkruaja vet, por fillimin e urimit e kam paksa ma veshtir.

P.sh., te filloj me: "Urime matura, e dashura ime" apo "Urime per mbarimin e shkolles e marrjen e matures",....he..a me kuptuat tani?? Sidoqoft, ju faleminderit!!

----------


## Jimy

Nuk e kuptoj pse je kaq i ndrojtur,dhe pse duhet te zgjedhesh fjale te bukura nga te tjeret,ku nuk je i zoti ti ndertosh vete.Rendesi ka qe fjelet qe t'i do ti shkruash te dashures tende, te jene te sinqerta me plot afsh dhe pasion.E dashura jote nuk do shikoj Gunen(drejtshkrimin)por peshen dhe vlerat qe jane ne fjale.
Ne qoftese mendon ti ngresh vlera vetes,dhe t'ja hedhesh te dashures duke kopjuar vepron shume gabim.
Per mendimin tim shkruaj thjesht me fjale qe dalin nga thellesia e shpirtit, ashtu siç ta ndjen zemra,sepse vetem ne kete menyre mund te fitosh zemren e çdo gruaje.

Dhe mbasi e takon(takimi te jete suprize) nje tufe me lule te bukura,ku brenda ndodhet nje kartoline nga Stokolmi e shkruar:  I LIVE YOU . Pastaj terhiqe prane trupit dhe jepi nje te puthur te forte ,duke e shoqeruar me keto fjale :breshka: jo ishte per maturen,si dhe per hapat e para te jetes tone per te mos u ndar.

----------


## Anetar_kastarof

> Nuk e kuptoj pse je kaq i ndrojtur,dhe pse duhet te zgjedhesh fjale te bukura nga te tjeret,ku nuk je i zoti ti ndertosh vete.Rendesi ka qe fjelet qe t'i do ti shkruash te dashures tende, te jene te sinqerta me plot afsh dhe pasion.E dashura jote nuk do shikoj Gunen(drejtshkrimin)por peshen dhe vlerat qe jane ne fjale.
> Ne qoftese mendon ti ngresh vlera vetes,dhe t'ja hedhesh te dashures duke kopjuar vepron shume gabim.
> Per mendimin tim shkruaj thjesht me fjale qe dalin nga thellesia e shpirtit, ashtu siç ta ndjen zemra,sepse vetem ne kete menyre mund te fitosh zemren e çdo gruaje.
> 
> Dhe mbasi e takon(takimi te jete suprize) nje tufe me lule te bukura,ku brenda ndodhet nje kartoline nga Stokolmi e shkruar:  I LIVE YOU . Pastaj terhiqe prane trupit dhe jepi nje te puthur te forte ,duke e shoqeruar me keto fjalejo ishte per maturen,si dhe per hapat e para te jetes tone per te mos u ndar.


Ke te drejt, i nderuar, ama un po mendoja ndryshe, por ju sikur nuk me kuptoni apo s'doni. 

Un po mendoja kshu, qe vetem rreshtat e par t'ken t'bejn me maturen pa perzier ndjenjat e mia per te. Pra, un po kerkoja vetem nje fillim te mir qe ka t'bej me maturen, meqe fjalet ne vijim, sesi ndjehem pa te, vec jan te shkruara ne zemren time dhe dalin vet. Me kupton??  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SaS

antar kastarof !!! 

I'a nje hyrje qe mendoj se mund te bej pune !!! 

Urime e dashura ime  per shkollen e mesme dhe suksese te metejshme ne universitet edhe me gjere !!!

megjithate sic te thashe edhe ne postimin e meparshem !!! fjalet e tua kane me shume rendesi sepse ti e njef me mire se cdo njeri tjeter te dashuren tende kshu qe do dish edhe si ta shkruash urimin me mire se ne te gjithe !!!

----------


## Anetar_kastarof

> antar kastarof !!! 
> 
> I'a nje hyrje qe mendoj se mund te bej pune !!! 
> 
> *Urime e dashura ime  per shkollen e mesme dhe suksese te metejshme ne universitet edhe me gjere !!!*
> 
> megjithate sic te thashe edhe ne postimin e meparshem !!! fjalet e tua kane me shume rendesi sepse ti e njef me mire se cdo njeri tjeter te dashuren tende kshu qe do dish edhe si ta shkruash urimin me mire se ne te gjithe !!!


Eh, po kte po e kerkoja un. Te falem nderit shum per mundin kushtuar mua!!

Mbase dhe ju lodha pakez.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Flora82

> antar kastarof !!! 
> 
> I'a nje hyrje qe mendoj se mund te bej pune !!! 
> 
> Urime e dashura ime  per shkollen e mesme dhe suksese te metejshme ne universitet edhe me gjere !!!
> 
> megjithate sic te thashe edhe ne postimin e meparshem !!! fjalet e tua kane me shume rendesi sepse ti e njef me mire se cdo njeri tjeter te dashuren tende kshu qe do dish edhe si ta shkruash urimin me mire se ne te gjithe !!!


  Bingo  , tani  e  gjete    ate  cfari  i  duhej     hahahahaaa  bravo

----------


## carbondcd

> Bingo  , tani  e  gjete    ate  cfari  i  duhej     hahahahaaa  bravo


Je vonuar si teper  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Flora82

> Je vonuar si teper


ehe  isha  duke  u  rrezitur  ne  djelle  te  marr  ca  ngjyre  se  po  e  verboje  dike  me  bardhsi   :shkelje syri:

----------


## strange

Kam dëgjuara se ne disa zona te Shqiperis si urim thuhet " Te vdektë e ëma," e vërtet eshte kjo?

----------


## Julius

Na një for free: Uroj të kesh të njëjtat aksesorë (a$$ b00bs) kur të mbarosh dhe shkollën e lartë.  :ngerdheshje:

----------

